# Hey



## Drobison491 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Been a lurker for a while and finally decided to join.  Relatively new to the MA world, trained in Kempo out in VA for about a year before moving and life got in the way.  Just started training in Uechi-Ryu 2 weeks ago, been enjoying this forum and looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 10, 2020)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Buka (Aug 10, 2020)

Welcome to MT, Dobison. 

How are you liking Uechi so far?


----------



## Drobison491 (Aug 10, 2020)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MT, Dobison.
> 
> How are you liking Uechi so far?




Well Sanchin is kicking my ***, and I'm trying to get more comfortable in the stances, oh and I'm learning my mobility and flexibility needs a lot of work.  But other than that I'm really enjoying.  Its a small school and we are doing our training at a park since the school is shut down (out here in NM seems like everything is). which has its benefits


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 10, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Buka (Aug 10, 2020)

Drobison491 said:


> Well Sanchin is kicking my ***, and I'm trying to get more comfortable in the stances, oh and I'm learning my mobility and flexibility needs a lot of work.  But other than that I'm really enjoying.  Its a small school and we are doing our training at a park since the school is shut down (out here in NM seems like everything is). which has its benefits



Take it slow and easy, little at a time. And it's supposed to kick your ***, so that's good thing!

Albuquerque is one of my wife's and I favorite places we ever visited. We loved New Mexico.


----------



## Drobison491 (Aug 10, 2020)

I've only been in ABQ for a year, got another year left or so before I get moved again.  So far I've enjoyed it, crimes pretty bad, but its a great city with a great culture, and great chilis (don't talk to me about Colorado chilis)


----------



## Brian King (Aug 10, 2020)

Welcome to martial talk!
Regards
Brian King


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Drobison491 (Aug 24, 2020)

AceVentura said:


> Cool!  I train Kempo also.  Looking forward to reading about your experiences.


I trained in Kempo for about a year, it was an offshoot of Universal kempo under Martin Buell out of HI.  I tried finding a school I liked here in NM but none of them seemed to fit or they were closed due to COVID.  I plan on getting back into Kempo in a few years, but going to focus on Uechi-Ryu for a while, before I go back.


----------



## Drobison491 (Aug 24, 2020)

AceVentura said:


> Universal Kempo? What is that style like?



I could be wrong (only having a year experience in it) but the way I understand it, it is similar to Ed Parker's Ken/mpo.  They both trace their linage to Mitose, however Buell stayed in HI instead of going to the mainland.  Everything was done pretty close in and quick, my instructor called it winning the interview and attacking the center line.  I'd characterize it as a hard style where blocks are considered strikes, meet force with force, and focusing on soft targets (knees, throat, groins eyes etc).  

I'm not sure that answers the question, I'm not to well versed in all the variants of ken/mpo and don't want to give out false info.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 27, 2020)

Drobison491 said:


> I could be wrong (only having a year experience in it) but the way I understand it, it is similar to Ed Parker's Ken/mpo.  They both trace their linage to Mitose, however Buell stayed in HI instead of going to the mainland.  Everything was done pretty close in and quick, my instructor called it winning the interview and attacking the center line.  I'd characterize it as a hard style where blocks are considered strikes, meet force with force, and focusing on soft targets (knees, throat, groins eyes etc).
> 
> I'm not sure that answers the question, I'm not to well versed in all the variants of ken/mpo and don't want to give out false info.


That sounds like the basic tenets of most mitose-style kenpos. I'm a fan.


----------



## Drobison491 (Aug 27, 2020)

I was/am to.  hated to leave the school but got transferred a few states away so no real choice there.  I checked out a few ken/mpo schools where I live now and they just didn't jive.  They were more of the TrayCo "system", I won't dog that system It was more the schools and instructors.  I've been training in Uechi-Ryu for about a month now, and I have been seeing some similar philosophies.  despite the fact it doesn't feel or come as natural to me as Kempo did, it resonates a bit more.    I'm sure I'll end up back in a Ken/mpo schoo eventually, but I'm gonna focus one Uechi-Ryu for a while


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 27, 2020)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drobison491 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks.  Glad I found this place


----------

